# Huge 20 lbs walleye



## billybob7059

Check this story out!!! Looks like I need to make a trip out west!!! 


http://nwsportsmanmag.com/editors-b...aught-a-20-plus-pound-columbia-river-walleye/


----------



## AverageJoe82

That is a ridiculous walleye! I couldn't imagine what I would do if I saw that come up to the boat


----------



## sady dog

That is freakin crazy..!!!! And the story says someone let go a 25lb fish..

HOLLY CRAP.....I THINK I AM MOVING


----------



## crittergitter

The article didn't mention the length of the fish unless I missed it. Is that posted anywhere else?


----------



## Scum_Frog

No Length in the article...but holy buckets!


----------



## Boxingref_rick

Wow, if Hogzilla stepped into the river out there - Walleyezilla 
may have gobbled him up! That is a nice fish! 

Be safe all!


----------



## JohnPD

Wow! just plain crazy, and I thought my fish ohio walleye I got this past summer was huge!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Holy cow! Look at the girth on that fish! It's thick all the way from the jaws to the vent. Must be lots of good food in there.


----------



## freshwater_newb

That's a feakin' monster!


----------



## cmiller

Too bad Lake Erie will never have a lot of walleyes of that quality.


----------



## TheSkoalBandit

One of the most beautiful things I have ever saw!


----------



## laynhardwood

I'm not nuts for walleye but that would get the heart pounding


----------



## caseyroo

I lived in Portland for 2 years, and fished the Columbia quite a few times for Salmon and Walleye. There are some enormous Walleye in there, and the World Record will come from th Columbia. However, it does not compare with Erie for the numbers, and quality of fish. A typical day on the Coulumbia produces 4/5 fish, and usually 15"-17" in length. There is now way the Columbia can produce consistent stringers of 40lb for 5 eyes like Erie does. That being said, I was on a boat where someone caught one that went 17lbs, and heard the stories of 26lb fish caught in Indian nets. It's a great fishery, but I'd take Erie every day of the week, and twice on Sunday!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Every "big fish" picture I see,ever,has guys holding the fish that have fingers as long as their heads!!!!!


----------



## chatterbox

A few years back, a guide caught a world record walleye, and unknowing he released it. He had bought a new digital scale and it was set on metric. Columbia River. Is it vacation time yet?


----------



## HookBender

Those cheeks though!!!!


----------



## bountyhunter

greers ferry ark has pigs ,guy got a 22# fishing a walleye tourny , he used a bluegill for bait fishing from the red river shore, in cash ark.


----------

